# Awesome wrestling move



## Reeksta (Jan 20, 2015)

Came across this vid and thought it was most impressive. Not something I can see myself pulling off in class any time soon lol


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 20, 2015)

Interesting, but that looks like an excellent way to dislocate your own hip.


----------



## Drose427 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Interesting, but that looks like an excellent way to dislocate your own hip.


Or lose a point for kicking your opponent in the face. Wrestling's very pick about when things like that are okay


----------



## drop bear (Jan 20, 2015)

That is a legitimate single leg defence. 

it has been mentioned as an option but none of us have the stones to try it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll give the guy a thumbs up for trying it and making it


----------

